# هدية العيد : كورس ممتاز جداً في مبادئ سرود سائل الحفر المعروف بـ Mud logging



## طارق البخاري (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بمناسبة العيد السعيدوالمبارك أقدم للمختصين هذا الكورس وهو عبارة دورة تدريبة في مبادئ مجال سرود سوائل الحفر أو ما يسمى بـ Mud logging مقدم من شركة Weatherford والتي ضمت شركة International logging والتي هي بدورها ضمت أو اشترت شركة Datalog وهذا بسبب التنافس الحامي والغير مسبوق لشركات البترول في المجال الخدمي . 

بسبب حجم الكبير ( نسبياً ) قمت برفعه على الرابيدشير ومن عنده علم بكيفية وضعه في هذا المنتدى فليرفعه ليكون ضمن الأرشيف (فعهدي بعيد عن هذا المنتدى الرائع) :

http://rapidshare.com/files/431106059/Mud_Logging_Basics.rar

ملاحظة: الملف المضغوط عبارة 26 ملف عرض تقديمي Power point


----------



## تولين (16 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

وفيك بارك مشرفتنا (دلع تولين) وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## GeoOo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم و كل عام و المسلمون جميعا بخير


----------



## drilling engineer (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .. ننتظر المزيد .. 

ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## troy9 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
وكل العام وانت بالف خير ان شاء الله
ولكن اتمنى ان تعيد رفع الرابط لانه منتهي او به مشكلة ما ؟ والله اعلم
شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## chatze58 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

machkooor


----------



## طارق البخاري (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

رابط جديد :

http://www.4shared.com/file/mXUAAlcR/Mud_Logging_Basics.html


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------

